# Como Reparar-Recuperar baterías de celular (Litio)



## El_Mago_

*NOTA: Este proceso solo funciona con Baterías de Ion de Litio (Lithium-Ion) ó (Li-ion). **
Procedimiento:*

1. Darle unos golpecitos a la batería para reactivar los componentes.
(Golpear la parte en donde trae letras escritas NO las orillas)No muy duro para no dañar la batería. 

2. Meter la batería envuelta en una bolsa al congelador(o freezer) durante 15 Minutos para reactivar los componentes químicos.

3. Despues de sacarla meterla al celular y ponerlo a cargar por lo menos unas 4 horas a carga de unos 300 ma. 

Y Listo a tu Batería le durara Mas la Carga O la revivirás si estaba Muerta. 

Este metodo me ha funcionado con varias baterías, no todas pueden repararse aclaro algunas mueren y otras viven mas.

*atte ZiklonCorp*










​


----------



## madness19

Suena interesante pero por cuanto tiempo te han durado las baterías que si funcionaron con este método? tengo unas por ahi que necesito echar a andar un saludo.


----------



## DavidMJ

Yo he arreglado varias baterias de acido recargables abriendole el encapsulado y vertiendo agua en donde se supondria que llevaria el liquido alkalino y volverla a cargar, si esto no os funciona (debido a que ya no quedaba nada de material alkalino en la bateria) quitais inmediatamente el agua vertida y verteis agua destilada mezclada al 1 o 2% con acido sulfurico puro, y la poneis a cargar.

Salu2


----------



## El_Mago_

madness19 dijo:


> Suena interesante pero por cuanto tiempo te han durado las baterías que si funcionaron con este método? tengo unas por ahi que necesito echar a andar un saludo.



pues mucho mucho como nuevas a veces duran hasta mas que cuando están nuevas, depende de los miliampers que sea


----------



## tinchusbest

Yo hice esto, pero estuvo 6 dias en el freezer; ahora la estoy cargando a 100 mA/h con un cargador de celular y una resistencia,,,,,, El tema es que no la golpee solo la descargue y enfrie. NO estoy usando el celular para cargarla, solo le puse un par de cables soldados a las terminales. Segun usted son 4 horas a 300mA, por lo cual son 12 horas a 100mA carga lenta..
Yo lei dos lados, uno que decia 15 minutos en el congelador y carga lenta; y otro que decia 3 a 7 dias en congelador y despues cargarlo directamente en el celular.
Opte por mezclar los dos sistemas, puse 6 dias en el freezer y ahora la estoy cargando a 100 mA/h con un cargador de celular y una resistencia.
Vere que pasa y luego les dire que paso....


----------



## Scooter

Con un cargador cargarás 100mA
Cuando lleves una hora serán 100mA•h los mA/h no tienen sentido.
Hice lo mismo con la batería de mi netbook y mejoró un poco. Sólo un poco.


----------



## tinchusbest

Scooter

yo hice un cargador con RESISTENCIA que da unos 100 mA·h, como lo que leí decia CARGAR LENTA, pensé en eso, pero lei luego que si cargo con RESISTENCIA se forma un oxido que destruira la bateria con el tiempo........ 
no se que clase de cargador hacer... 
ahora descargue la bateria y está en frio hasta el domingo que viene.... 
tengo una idea de hacer un cargador con el LM317 EN CORRIENTE Y VOLTAJE... para obtener 4.2V Y 0.3A, LO QUE SEGUN DETALLAN es el voltaje por celda y el amperaje por celda..
Tambien pensé en un 2n3055 en forma de regulador de corriente...
Tengo un fuente con el LM723 pero arranca en 9V, pero no tiene CONTROL DE CORRIENTE... No se como mejorarla, o que resistencia debo cambiarle.....
TAMBIEN CONECTE EL CARGADOR UNIVERSAL DE 5V que viene con el celular y puse en amperimetro y me da una carga de 2.25A..
Por eso creo que carga en pocos minutos a CORRIENTES ALTAS...


----------



## Scooter

Los cargadores no dan mA•h, dan mA y según las horas que los dejes enchufados ya salen las horas.
Es intrascendente con que Regules la corriente, los electrones no saben por donde han pasado.
Con una resistencia no regulas corriente, tan sólo la medio acotas en unos márgenes, porque conforme suba la tensión de la batería bajará la corriente.
No se puede controlar a la vez tensión y corriente, se pueden montar ambos controles pero sólo uno de los dos actúa en cada momento.
Para 300mA da igual lo que montes, un 78xx tiene corriente de sobra, y un lm317 más aún. No hacen falta transistores.


----------

